# Problème Deezer



## Nanou61 (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour 
J'utilise Deezer depuis un petit moment mais la sur mon téléphone depuis 2 jours impossible de lire des musiques , les titres sont gris et si je clique dessus une musique du meme album ou pas se met en route sans le vouloir , j'ai essayé de desinstaller l'application et de me connecter avec d'autres comptes en vain... j'ai eu déjà ce problème il y a  à peu près 2 mois mais je m'était recrée un compte et cela remarchait , j'ai essayé tout de suite mais sa ne marche pas quelqu'un aurai une solution svp? Merci d'avance 
PS: voici une photo des titres gris


----------



## Nanou61 (28 Septembre 2017)

Quelqu'un aurai t'il une solution ?


----------



## Larme (28 Septembre 2017)

Et sur navigateur (ils ont une Web Interface, non ?) avec le même compte, cela fonctionne ?


----------



## Nanou61 (28 Septembre 2017)

Je ne sais pas mais je préfère l'appli car je peux faire autre chose en écoutant ma musique avec deezer en arrière plan ce que je ne peux pas faire avec un navigateur ou YouTube


----------



## Nanou61 (30 Septembre 2017)

?


----------



## Larme (2 Octobre 2017)

Nanou61 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais je préfère l'appli car je peux faire autre chose en écoutant ma musique avec deezer en arrière plan ce que je ne peux pas faire avec un navigateur ou YouTube


Pardon, je n'ai pas été clair.
Je te demandais de tester sur un navigateur pour voir si c'est lié au compte ou non. En bref, si même sur Safari, ça plante...


----------



## Nanou61 (2 Octobre 2017)

Larme a dit:


> Pardon, je n'ai pas été clair.
> Je te demandais de tester sur un navigateur pour voir si c'est lié au compte ou non. En bref, si même sur Safari, ça plante...



Je ne sais pas , je vais tester et je vous le redit ce soir


----------



## Nanou61 (2 Octobre 2017)

Donc je viens d'essayer sur un ordinateur et cela marche parfaitement donc c'est bien l'application qui beug


----------



## Nanou61 (2 Octobre 2017)

Je ne sais pas mais je pense que deezer sur mobile est devenu payant mais si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneuse


----------



## Nanou61 (2 Octobre 2017)

pinkpanther a dit:


> Une mise à jour a été proposée sur iOS 11 aujourd'hui, ça ne règle pas le problème ?



Je ne sais pas car mon iPhone me propose de se mettre à jour vers IOS 11 mais j'ai vu sur internet qu'il n'était pas recommandé de faire des mise à jour sur IPhone


----------



## Nanou61 (4 Octobre 2017)

IOS 11 est il bien ?


----------



## Nanou61 (13 Octobre 2017)

Quelqu'un aurait t'il une solution ?


----------



## Nanou61 (21 Octobre 2017)

Solution ?


----------

